# No bites again!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

10-28-Trip: I left home with my boat and headed to the river around 10:10. I started late due to the heavy fog in the area. Had the boat on the water by 10:40, headed over to the Licking River. Was told the shad were there so I gave it a shot. The shad were not on the surface but 15 ft down, I tried 4 times with net, but did not get any of them. Headed back to the Ohio and went up river this time.

11:20 I dropped anchor at the first spot that I marked fish. It was on the Ohio side in 45 ft of water. Current was running 1.2 mph and water temp was 62.3. My boat was held study and not any wind to deal with. I put out 3 lines that were suspended off the bottom at 3 different levels. I put live chub on one, a dead chub one, and a piece of frozen shad on the other. 11:50 I got my bobber rig in the water and baited it with vanilla soaked shrimp.

No bites so I move down river about 75 feet, spotted another group of fish, so dropped my anchor again.12:40 I got a hard tap on a rod baited with strawberry chicken breast. I was too eager on trying to set the hook, missed the fish.12:55 I got a light tap on the same rod and bait. I gave up there and headed down river.

3rd spot was at Hooters on the Kentucky side at 13:25. I had my bobber rig set just in front of the barge. I had one rod out toward the channel, and one rod straight out the back of the boat.1345 upriver breeze was getting stronger. No bites there so headed further down river at 14:00.

14:10 I saw fish on the fish finder at the Covington Landing area; that was 43 ft deep. I put out 3 rods there, 2 deadlines and the bobber rig. I got one light tap on the chicken breast. 14:45 I called it a day, the weather was warm so it turned out to be a nice day to be on the river. I just can NOT understand why I could not even get a gar run with the creek chubs. I am just not sure where to try to wet a line, on the river anymore. * I am really starting to wonder if the fishing gods have put a curse on me.*


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

I dont know the water your fishing but have you tried fishing shallow water close to where your marking fish. I myself being mostly bank bound fish shallower water typically not by choice. Might also try catching shad at the boat ramps if your not already.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

catfishjustin said:


> I dont know the water your fishing but have you tried fishing shallow water close to where your marking fish. I myself being mostly bank bound fish shallower water typically not by choice. Might also try catching shad at the boat ramps if your not already.


I did check the ramp at the Public Landing nothing was there, so I went over to The Licking River. I had hoped the shad would be on the surface. They were down around 25 feet, I threw my net but did not get any at all. I did have live chubs,frozen shad and skipjack just no bites!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Fishing is a way of life. Never give up. Adapt, change.
If what you're doing isn't working, try something different. Different location, depth, time of day...maybe even a different river.
You will make it happen my friend. We're all pullin for ya.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

nlcatfish,,,,,,,,, R U Done fishing the River, for this year?
PM SENT.


----------



## bobw06231 (Feb 6, 2014)

COME ON PINNOCHIO!! YOU COULD HAVE AT LEAST TOLD ANOTHER OF YOUR FAIRY TALES! MAYBE YOU GOT ANOTHER 30 POINT BUCK THIS YEAR!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Have to go along with Gotta Go said. This time of year you should at least have Saugers knocking the crap outta them. I don't know much about your secret recipies. I don't know if you cast lures while you fish but I am lucky enough to have the Scioto River across the street and the the Big O in town to. I've caught Cats on 6 inch sWe enjoy your posts Swimbaits and Smallies in cut bait. We really enjoy your posts so keep it up. I'm in such bad shape now that I think I'll find a boat or someone needing a passenger. Just keep it up!!


----------

